# Samhain



## dragonfly princess (Oct 31, 2007)

Happy Samhain, for all of those who practice!


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 31, 2007)

Be blessed sweetie!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 31, 2007)

And a happy All Hallow's Eve to you all :wink: .
http://deoxy.org/time/sabbats/11-06.htm


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

BB!  

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 31, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> And a happy All Hallow's Eve to you all :wink: .
> http://deoxy.org/time/sabbats/11-06.htm



Happy Halloween to everybody too.  Thanks Tab for that info!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Bret (Nov 6, 2007)

This isn't Samhain related, but for those who do practice, have you guys seen these? I came across them today and thought of this thread. (I don't, but I have friends who do.)

http://www.thesoapgoat.com/nexclusive.html


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are very cool.  There is also
www.spiritcrafts.net


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> This isn't Samhain related, but for those who do practice, have you guys seen these? I came across them today and thought of this thread. (I don't, but I have friends who do.)
> 
> http://www.thesoapgoat.com/nexclusive.html



Yep! I have some of those. I also have some from Spirit Crafts.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a few Goddess molds. They are really pretty to pour in a solid color and then just brush over them lightly with a silver or opal mica, the raised surfaces will catch the mica causing the image to show better.


----------

